# fermo restando il pagamento



## maroskom

Ciao, vorrei una chiarificazione. Non capisco bene se frase "fermo restando il pagamento" si riferisca 
- a condizione di aver effettuato il pagamento cioé potrò fare una cosa solo dopo che il pagamento sia effettuato oppure
- resta in vigore l'obbligo di effettuare il pagamento e io posso fare quella cosa anche prima del pagamento?

Che ne dite?

Grazie per la risposta


----------



## bearded

Ciao
Potresti fornire il contesto completo in cui figura l'espressione ''fermo restando il pagamento'', per favore?  Senza conoscere il contesto è difficile risponderti.


----------



## Serendipitas

"Fermo restando il pagamento" implica effettivamente che il pagamento ci debba essere stato (o sia in procinto di essere svolto)


----------



## maroskom

il contesto è seguente: 
Si tratta di un contratto di fornitura in cui il fornitore deve produrre uno stampo e con lo stesso deve stampare degli articoli.
Il committente "_si riserva il diritto di ritirare il suddetto stampo *fermo restando il pagamento* della quola di corrispettivo  dovuto al fornitore_" 

Grazie per la risposta


----------



## bearded

Credo che voglia dire ''rimanendo in ogni caso in vigore l'obbligo di pagare al fornitore la relativa quota spettantegli''.  Non mi sembra che sia precisato se il pagamento deve avvenire prima o dopo... Però di solito l'espressione 'fermo restando' non equivale a ''a condizione che sia già avvenuto''.
Magari membri del forum più esperti di me in diritto commerciale potranno confermare quanto ho scritto.
Il linguaggio di quel contratto non mi sembra - almeno nella frase citata - molto accurato o preciso.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Il linguaggio di quel contratto non mi sembra - almeno nella frase citata - molto accurato o preciso.


Concordo. Gli piaceva "fermo restando" e ce l'ha piazzato, a prescindere da cosa realmente intendesse dire.


----------



## maroskom

Grazie  Infatti, l'italiano di quel contratto non è molto accurato, è un contratto, direi, industriale  è importante però che le parti capiscano le proprie intenzioni e per il resto ... Grazie ancora una volta


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.


----------



## dragonseven

maroskom said:


> Il committente "_si riserva il diritto di ritirare il suddetto stampo *fermo restando il pagamento* della quola di corrispettivo  dovuto al fornitore_"


 Ciao, 
secondo me significa che il committente ha la possibilità di portarsi via lo stampo anche mentre sta effettuando il pagamento e di continuare a pagare il fornitore fino alla fine, come da accordi presi.


----------



## elitaliano

Per me è sufficientemente chiaro.
La parola "quota" (non "quola") è dirimente.
Significa che il committente ha il diritto di portarsi via lo stampo anche non ultimato, fermo restando che dovrà pagare (non è specificato quando) la quota di opera svolta.
Vedi anche Beared post n. 5.


----------



## ohbice

maroskom said:


> il contesto è seguente:
> Si tratta di un contratto di fornitura in cui il fornitore deve produrre uno stampo e con lo stesso deve stampare degli articoli.


Per me la quota di corrispettivo si riferisce non tanto al completamento dello stampo, ma al numero di articoli stampati.
Se ritiro lo stampo dopo che sono stati stampati 1000 articoli pago (per dire) 1000 euro di stampo e 1000 euro di articoli. Se ritiro lo stampo dopo aver stampato 10 articoli pago 1000 euro di stampo e 10 euro di articoli.
Mia opinione ;-)


----------



## dragonseven

ohbice said:


> Per me la quota di corrispettivo si riferisce non tanto al completamento dello stampo, ma al numero di articoli stampati.
> Se ritiro lo stampo dopo che sono stati stampati 1000 articoli pago (per dire) 1000 euro di stampo e 1000 euro di articoli. Se ritiro lo stampo dopo aver stampato 10 articoli pago 1000 euro di stampo e 10 euro di articoli.
> Mia opinione ;-)


 Ciao Bice!
Penso tu sia in errore. 
Se l'accordo prevede che il cliente voglia diecimila pezzi l'anno per almeno cinque anni con una previsione di vent'anni e dopo una stampata da dieci pezzi si vuole già portare via lo stampo... Scusami ma dubito molto che debba pagare solo lo stampo piú la prima stampata.
Se non vi sono difetti di nessun genere sul prodotto finale e il cliente decide di portarsi via lo stampo, la quota di corrispettivo da pagare sarà perlomeno data dalla somma del prezzo dello stampo e il prezzo dei primi cinquantamila articoli.

Spero di aver reso l'idea.


----------



## ohbice

Ciao. Tutto è possibile, ma a me se sembra che se uno insiste per scrivere in un contratto che "_si riserva il diritto di ritirare il suddetto stampo ..._", vuol dire che si riserva il diritto di fare una certa cosa, anche se la controparte non ci rimane contenta (anzi, a maggior ragione lo scrivo, perché sia chiaro, e perché se non lo esplicitassi sarebbe implicito che è un comportamento che nessuno si aspetta) 

Poi, parliamoci chiaro, nei contratti commerciali si scrivono le cose più assurde e subdole, ma nella pratica si tratta di clausole buone solo quando si ha voglia di litigare. Se si ha voglia di andare d'accordo un accordo lo si trova sempre, nonostante le sciocchezze scritte nei contratti.


----------



## dragonseven

Caro OhBice, debbo constatare che sei davvero fuori strada, piú della metà delle cose che hai scritto nell'ultimo tuo messaggio non hanno senso. Se realmente ti interessa saperne di piú, posso spiegartelo tramite MP, ché qui sarebbe proprio fuori tema.


----------



## marco.cur

Per me è sufficiente quello che dice Beared; tutto il resto sono solo illazioni. I termini economici del contratto (compresa la quota minima dovuta) saranno sicuramente scritti nel contratto stesso .


----------



## dragonseven

marco.cur said:


> Per me è sufficiente quello che dice Beared; tutto il resto sono solo illazioni.


  Di certo le mie non sono illazioni, né congetture, né insinuazioni o teoremi! 

Sono pienamente d'accordo con Bearded su questo:


bearded said:


> Credo che voglia dire ''rimanendo in ogni caso in vigore l'obbligo di pagare al fornitore la relativa quota spettantegli''.


, che credo sia incontestabile. Per il resto, può benissimo valere la tua opinione espressa su tutti gli altri.


marco.cur said:


> I termini economici del contratto (compresa la quota minima dovuta) saranno sicuramente scritti nel contratto stesso.


 Questo mi pare ovvio.


----------



## lorenzos

@maroskom  aveva chiesto il significato di "fermo restando il pagamento" proponendo due ipotesi: mi sembra che gli sia stato subito risposto da @bearded . Resta la (pura) curiosità di sapere cosa rappresenti quel "corrispettivo", ma credo che occorrerrebbe risalire a parecchie righe indietro nel contratto, e comunque andare fuori tema.


----------



## ohbice

Hai ragione tu, dragon. Le tue sono giuste considerazioni, gli altri sono fuori strada.


----------



## dragonseven

ohbice said:


> Hai ragione tu, dragon. Le tue sono giuste considerazioni, gli altri sono fuori strada.


  Anzitutto, io ho affermato che tu sei "fuori strada", non "gli altri"! 
Poi, io non so in che mondo vivi/-ate tu/voi ma nel mio non esiste in alcun modo un contratto che possa anche solo lontanamente insinuare o lasciare intendere che un committente possa portarsi via un prodotto finito o no senza aver tirato fuori un euro e senza aver dato garanzie sulle disponibilità di saldare al fornitore tutto il dovuto incluso nel contratto.
Bearded scrive che non si sa se "il pagamento deve avvenire prima o dopo"... Io ho semplicemente aggiunto a questo che può avvenire anche nel "mentre", e non è un'illazione o cosa campata per aria! 
Reputo molto difficile e altamente improbabile che possa esserci nel contratto la seguente possibilità descritta in OP:


maroskom said:


> - resta in vigore l'obbligo di effettuare il pagamento e io posso fare quella cosa anche prima del pagamento


 Robe da pazzi!!! «Sí, certamente, portati pure via lo stampo che a me è costato 20'000 € per costruirtelo. Paghi come e quando vuoi/puoi, non c'è problema.», se a qualcuno qui ciò pare sensato, si faccia pure avanti...
Come quei concessionarî che dan via le automobili solo per una firma sul contratto, senza bisogno di ottenere alcun anticipo di nessun genere. 
Tuttavia, ne ho viste di cose... che mi vien da aggiungere che tutto è possibile (d'altronde, la madre degli stolti è sempre incinta).


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> Anzitutto, io ho affermato che tu sei "fuori strada", non "gli altri"!
> Poi, io non so in che mondo vivi/-ate tu/voi ma nel mio non esiste in alcun modo un contratto che possa anche solo lontanamente insinuare o lasciare intendere che un committente possa portarsi via un prodotto finito o no senza aver tirato fuori un euro e senza aver dato garanzie sulle disponibilità di saldare al fornitore tutto il dovuto incluso nel contratto.


Fatico a capire da dove hai tirato fuori queste cose, io certo non le ho scritte.


----------

